
Show HN: Navi – painless routing & SEO with vanilla create-react-app - jamesknelson
https://frontarm.com/articles/announcing-navi/
======
yamann
just use rendora or rendertron and solve the SEO problem within minutes. No
need for native SSR anymore if you just care about SEO

------
abstractpoint
Why would I use it over next.js? Next.js now offers a static mode that exports
for static hosting.

~~~
jamesknelson
There are a few reasons, for example:

\- You can eject (which gives you more control)

\- There’s a lot less configuration involved

\- It’s easier to integrate with the rest of the react ecosystem, as Navi is
just a small library

\- You can bolt this on to an existing create-react-app project

